# Neem as Antibiotic



## kam (Jul 25, 2003)

I have heard that neem oil has strong antibiotic properties (a braod spectrum antibiotoic). Does anyone know if it has an effect on Nosema or other diseases?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

The last research report I saw on Neem said it killed brood.There was a big flurry of excitement about neem here in Cal a few years ago and some were using it for varroa.I havent heard anything in quite awhile so I'm suspicious that it might have killed their bees.Bee Careful.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I read a similar report last Summer. I keep my hives organically, but I don't use anything until I've looked into it enough to feel like it's safe for the bees.


----------

